# Schwinn Typhoon -  Sting Ray Predecessor?



## Richard.Schwinn (Feb 1, 2021)

One of our friends had this hanging in their garage.  It's a Sting Ray looking bike, labeled the Typhoon.  Who knows about these?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 1, 2021)

They did have an overlap of stingray/typhoon colors 63 and on. Typhoon had a smaller frame for a few years perhaps all the stingray in that color would have had longer taller frame.. Still a nice little bike just not stingray. Clean it, ride it , enjoy it. Someone would snatch that up if you put it in for sale section. Need more pics and serial number off the back drop out that hod the rear wheel.


Richard.Schwinn said:


> One of our friends had this hanging in their garage. It's a Sting Ray looking bike, labeled the Typhoon. Who knows about these?


----------



## Richard.Schwinn (Feb 1, 2021)

I checked out the catalog scans but never saw a Typhoon with banana seat and tall bars.  I'm wondering if this was a pre-Sting-Ray Sting-Ray?  Is that why you ask about the serial number?
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Feb 1, 2021)

It's obviously a conversion.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes seat and bars changed out and still has 4.5 inch crank that is typhoon and stingray Jr. which I don't think was ever available in that color .


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 1, 2021)

It is what most kids did to their Typhoons after they saw their buddy's Stingray


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 1, 2021)

They did make a Junior in Coppertone for at least one year 1968.  Maybe other years also.  Here is one I had a few years back. I built as a rider for kids.  Added a few safety things like reflectors that would not have been standard equipment on a 68.  Here a pic and video link


----------



## sworley (Feb 1, 2021)

The juniors make a cool early ray look alike for a fraction of the cost. Bonus if it’s an overlap color like coppertone! 

Juniors typically have S7s front and rear where a Ray would have S2 rear. Rays have a chrome fork crown, I don’t think Typhoons got that. Serial numbers, chainguard screens and colors are other giveaways Typhoons vs. Rays.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2021)

The Typhoon was first offered in Coppertone way after the Sting Rays came out. Red and Black were the only colors offered on the Typhoon before and after the Sting Ray was conceived.

I think the first Sting Ray proto that was built, and rode around the Schwinn plant, was made with a Black 1963 Typhoon frame. I saw a picture of it many years ago.

Welcome to the Cabe Richard!


----------

